# Sonax Polymer NetShield vs Gtechniq EXOv2



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all 

Which product is better in terms of durability, application etc.?

I have Gtechniq EXOv2 + C1 at home... i won these two products...
I'm afraid to combine C1+EXOv2, because i read horror stories about the reactions of these two products abouts smears and hazing (even if the wait time was ok between C1 and EXOv2... min. 3 hours and max 12 hours).
I was thinking about to layer EXOv2 (2 layers) (after claying, paint cleaning with P2 on finishing pad, and IPA wipedown) to the paint, and C1 to my summer wheels, to prevent problems between C1 and EXOv2.
Or...
i was thinking about Sonax Polymer NetShield, because i like so much my Brilliant Shine Detailer...the beading/sheeting is comparadble to C1/EXOv2 from videos...

Any advices? Thanks in advance


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure what horror stories you have heard about C1 and EXO v2 but I have used this combo a few times and not experienced any problems. I did read there were some issues with EXO v2 adhering to C1 if left 12 hours or longer before applying EXO. 3 hours is the recommended time for applying EXOv2 after C1 and I would suggest /recommend this combination.

I can't comment on the Sonax sealant as I've not used it.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

I will try it out then... i hope everything will be ok...
i will apply EXOv2 over C1 after 3 hours cure time of C1.

i was talking about these "issues"

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323299


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ Yes I posted in that thread and Rob from Gtechniq states that it looks like an application issue. As its a clear liquid it's difficult to see where you have applied it and more importantly if you have missed any residue when buffing off. You have to be meticulous in applying and removing so its not a job to be rushed.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I have both C1+Exo V2 and PNS on different panels of my motorcycle.

C1 wasn't a problem, but Exo V2 was very fussy. I waited for exactly 3 hours, then put on a single coat. It needs to be put on and almost immediately wipe off, waiting for more than 5-10 seconds will end up in streaks. However, the results are just fabulous and honestly PNS doesn't even come close.

Exo V2 muted the insane gloss from C1 only and added depth.

This is how my motorcycle looks like:

Just C1 :










C1 + Exo V2










Sonax PNS:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It's ADS for me just bought a load of sonax to test when i recover from my op :thumb:


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

SunnyBoi said:


> I have both C1+Exo V2 and PNS on different panels of my motorcycle.
> 
> C1 wasn't a problem, but Exo V2 was very fussy. I waited for exactly 3 hours, then put on a single coat. It needs to be put on and almost immediately wipe off, waiting for more than 5-10 seconds will end up in streaks. However, the results are just fabulous and honestly PNS doesn't even come close.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the comments and help 

ohhhh..... This gloss and shine is awesome mate...

You convinced me for C1 

i changed my application plan  ... i will layer C1 on to the paint, and leave EXOv2 for my summer wheels... I'm just worrying about layering EXOv2 over C1...i want to prevent problems... I will layer C2 over C1 and then i will use C2 diluted as a drying aid after every wash 

This gloss is insane from C1  congratulations  nice bike


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonax PNS is good stuff and easy to apply, ive bought it as a recommendation and im impressed, only just applied it to my Mrs Bug so not sure about durability


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

SunnyBoi said:


> I have both C1+Exo V2 and PNS on different panels of my motorcycle.
> 
> C1 wasn't a problem, but Exo V2 was very fussy. I waited for exactly 3 hours, then put on a single coat. It needs to be put on and almost immediately wipe off, waiting for more than 5-10 seconds will end up in streaks. However, the results are just fabulous and honestly PNS doesn't even come close.
> 
> ...


You might want to retake those photos under more unbaised conditions. The Gtec ones are in focus, and have nice bright highlights while the Snoax is blurry and in the shade. Not a fair comparison at all IMO. Evotuning's shots of PNS look much different and much better.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Sheep said:


> You might want to retake those photos under more unbaised conditions. The Gtec ones are in focus, and have nice bright highlights while the Snoax is blurry and in the shade. Not a fair comparison at all IMO. Evotuning's shots of PNS look much different and much better.


These were the only pictures I had since I put on PNS just yesterday. Fair enough, I'll take better pictures under same conditions and post again :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with above, it is not only how pictures are taken, but also You are comparing two different LSP on completely different panels, which has different shapes, different reflections, different light capturing etc etc. You can say that on Your bike panel with Gtechniq looks better than panel with Sonax, but it doesn't has to be effect of LSP.

That's why I think that only conclusive way to compare different LSP in terms of view, is by doing whole car/bike with certain LSP, than apply another LSP on whole, and compare it in exactly same light and weather conditions. And then You can say that one LSP looks better then other.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

C1 + Exo V2 Every time.
Apply C1 then try Exo V2 on a Panel should be fine.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I use PNS myself and its been a month or so since application and it is still beading and sheeting well. Car has been washed once in the time and I have not topped up with any QD. 

PNS is not the most durable from the Sonax range though - Nano Paint Protect is. 

I see people are saying the C1 + EXO v2 are the best however how do they compare with the Nano Paint Protect?


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the answers...

Then 3 hour wait time would be enough after applying C1 to layer EXOv2 over C1?

And let say if wan't to apply neat C2 (not EXOv2) over C1 what would be the wait time after applying C1?

Thanks in advance


----------

